# Armoured cable for sale.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just in case.
I have 100m.+ armoured 7/036 x 3 core cable surplus to requirements.
£1 per m. if anyone needs some.

Ray.

p.s. and no it's not British Rail.


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

Would it be available in uk? Notice your location in Normandy.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ex SNCF?!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DaveTheFramer said:


> Would it be available in uk? Notice your location in Normandy.
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave only come to UK 2 or 3 times a year and have used up my quota this year.

But I do have a friend going back to Bedford next month.

Ray.


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

The elctrician I use doesn't recognise the numbers, would this be suitable for a 32amp supply?

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

DaveTheFramer said:


> The elctrician I use doesn't recognise the numbers, would this be suitable for a 32amp supply?
> 
> Dave


7/0.036" = 4.5974 sq mm, so just over 4mm which should be good for 32A, but note that armoured cables have limited thermal dissipation so check on the derating/volt drop tables to see what it will carry.

Peter


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

7/0.036 this is an old imperial size, which may mean the cable is very old

Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

7/036 equates to metric 4mm. Can carry up to 37 amps but usually only 32 amps.

Yes Olly the cable has been sitting in my garage for 10 or 12 years. Personally as one of the old school apprenticed electricians, I would always prefer multi stranded cable to single core. 

Ray.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray I remember being taught with imperial sizes in about 1966, and I think we went metric middle early 70's. So I would have thought your cable is likely 20+ years old.

No argument over preferring multistrand, but its dearer.  

Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can see your logic Ian but you can still buy multi stranded cable new now.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/SWANSONS-E...16&_sid=159544666&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322&_vc=1

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Stranded or flexible stranded, two different types?

7/036 is what we call conduit wire/cable, has limited flexibility but not for areas with movement, usually installed in conduit for building services.

Tri-Rated is much more flexible, with a major increase in the number of strands per cable:

0.5sq. mm	22AWG	16/0.2mm
0.75sq. mm	20AWG	24/0.2mm
1.0sq. mm	18AWG	32/0.2mm
1.5sq. mm	16AWG	30/0.25mm
2.5sq. mm	14AWG	50/0.25mm
4.0sq. mm	12AWG	56/0.3mm
6.0sq. mm	10AWG	84/0.3mm
10sq. mm	8AWG	80/0.4mm
16sq. mm	6AWG	126/0.4mm
25sq. mm	4AWG	196/0.4mm

In Ray's case, his 7/0.036" would be equivalent to 56/0.3mm as an approximate equivalent. The strand size is smaller but many more strands.

Peter


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm interested, but logistics of getting it here may be too much. Am going to Germany in August, but dread to think what this would add to payload, and comfort of kids having wrapped around them. Have asked electrician about sizes given.

Dave


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, electrician just advised me that it is too small for the job. Shame, new price is horrific.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DaveTheFramer said:


> Hi, electrician just advised me that it is too small for the job. Shame, new price is horrific.
> 
> Dave


Ha ha, hard luck Dave.
I guess you must be running in a supply for a factory then.

Ray.


----------

